# Amplificador 40+40 TDA8560Q



## hurracarrana (May 14, 2010)

hola... tuve un problema con mi ampli...

lo conecte al revez!!! la masa a corriente y corriente a masa.... obvio acto seguido olia como a quemado y cuando reverti lo cables ya no se oia...

es cierto? asi de facil se quema? lo mas raro es que cmpre otro integrado y cuando lo cambie ya no suena nada... sera que tengo que comprar todo de nuevo, es decir, otra placa, condensadores y tda?

gracias de antemano.. espero sus respuestas me kede sin musica en mi carro


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2010)

hurracarrana dijo:


> .......es cierto? asi de facil se quema? lo mas raro es que compre otro integrado y cuando lo cambie ya no suena nada......


En efecto, los componentes electrónicos tienen esa costumbre de quemarse con suma facilidad cuando se conectan al revés.
Tal ves se halla quemado (También) alguna otra cosa.

Publica el esquema que armaste.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 14, 2010)

Sube fotos 





Saludos.


----------



## hurracarrana (May 14, 2010)

aqui esta lo baje de otra pagina

al principio si funcionaba, despues del incidente ya no


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 14, 2010)

Esta claro que has quemado algo más en tu error... Postea algunas fotos de la víctima 
Un saludo


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 14, 2010)

Ese circuíto es bastante simple... seguro te equivocaste al conectar el nuevo. Recomendación: protege la entrada PWR con un diodo.


----------



## hurracarrana (May 14, 2010)

O sea que lo volvi a quemar!! jajajajaja ya he pensado hacer otra placa total no es dificil...podre reutlizar el nuevo tda o compro otro?

Coo pongo el diodo? soy neofito en esto.... y lo hago por hobbie pues me parece muy divertido e interesante.....


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 14, 2010)

El diodo lo pones entre el cable positivo que viene de la batería y la entrada positiva PWR de tu ampli. Lo pones con la raya blanca (el lado negativo) hacia el ampli. Utiliza un diodo que soporte unos 10A.

¿No se cortó ninguna pista de la placa con el cortocircuíto?


----------



## hurracarrana (May 14, 2010)

Si, se levantaron 2, pero uni todo con soldadura, con eso deberia tener no?

De hecho cuando tengo todo conectado... y pongo corirente se oye un "kkkk" en la bocina supongo que es por la corirente que pasa... pero de alli en mas no hace nada.....


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 14, 2010)

Bueno, es de esperarse que no hayan quedado puentes entre las soldaduras (a veces pasa entre pistas muy cercanas). Y si está todo bien en la placa, está bien conectado el voltaje, y ahora tampoco funciona, el problema está en el IC. (¿Los parlantes no se dañaron?).


----------



## hurracarrana (May 14, 2010)

No, esos siguen como si nada hubiera pasado... 

Habré quemado entonces el nuevo integrado sin darme cuenta??


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 14, 2010)

Presiento que sí... ¿Qué conectabas en la entrada de audio del ampli?


----------



## hurracarrana (May 14, 2010)

pues comprare de nuevo entonces 


muchas gracias....


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 14, 2010)

No me respondiste la última pregunta... ¿No se habrá dañado la salida del reproductor de audio que le conectabas al ampli? ¿O has probado con diferentes reproductores?


----------



## hurracarrana (May 14, 2010)

Probe el reproductor con los audifonos todo el camino regreso a la casa, despues de quemar el amplificador jejejejej


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 14, 2010)

Ok. Antes de arriesgarte a comprar otro IC, revisa bien, concienzudamente, la continuidad de TODAS las pistas. 

PD.: El circuíto del ampli no tiene un capacitor electrolítico en la entrada PWR?


----------



## hurracarrana (May 14, 2010)

no solo lleva el integrado y 2 condensadores de poliester...

a lo mejor ese tambien es un error el no poner mas componentes para protegerlo.... pero asi lo encontre en psicofx


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 14, 2010)

Otra cosa que me acordé: viendo que es un amplificador para auto, supongo que lo utilizabas en el auto. ¿Revisaste si habiá algún fusible entre la batería y el cable que alimentaba el amplificador?


----------



## hurracarrana (May 14, 2010)

si y todos bien... despues lo utlice en una bateria quee tengo desmontada sin fusibles y tampoco funciono....


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 14, 2010)

Entonces a comprar un IC nuevo y el diodo (pídete uno común de 10A o superior, que te soporte unos 50V o más).

Saludos


----------



## hurracarrana (May 14, 2010)

Y este diodo....?

Lo puedo poner del cable al diodo y este a otro cable que vaya al + del amplificador...? o lo agrego a la placa ?

Tiene polaridad ?


Asi lo pido.. diodo comun o diodo zener o que tipo ?


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 14, 2010)

Un diodo común, rectificador, con las características que te escribí. Y sí, tiene polaridad. Sólo conduce en una dirección. Lo pones entre el cable + que viene de la bateria y el + del ampli. Si por error te equivocas conectando los cables, el ampli no se quemará.


----------



## hurracarrana (May 14, 2010)

Muchas gracias carnal... al rato me lanzare a la casa de electronica para hacer un nuevo amplificador ...



Sigo intentando repararlo jejejejeje 

Por que sera que se calienta? tal vez si sirva y los condensadores no ?


----------



## hurracarrana (May 16, 2010)

Hola... pues con la noticia que arme un nuevo amplificador y ahora solo suena distorcion!!


Que podra ser ?? Alguna sugerencia  ??


----------



## zambranorodolfo10 (Nov 16, 2010)

buen dia a todos el problema es este ampli que diseñe,es muy sencillo pero al conectarlo en todo volumen se escucha muy bajo y un poco distorsionado,yo creo que unos audifinos se escuchan mas......algun consejo y que creeen que pueda ser? de antemano gracias. de aui lo baje                                                                                                                  

http://www.taringa.net/posts/autos-...---40_40w---12-V---P_Moto_Auto---TDA8560.html


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 16, 2010)

estimado zambranorodolfo con fuente lo alimentaste?


----------



## zambranorodolfo10 (Nov 16, 2010)

fuente de computadora de 12 volts pero no me anda,que podria ser.tenia 2 cambie el componente pero no funciona,tambien lo intente con un transformador de 15 volts 2 amperes y se distorsiona, lo conecto y se escucha como 10 segundos y aparece un zumbido en las bocinas y ya despues no funciona pero sigue el zumbido, lo quiero arreglar, ayudaaa xfa,jorge gracias por tu respuesta,opinen


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 16, 2010)

zambranorodolfo10 dijo:


> fuente de computadora de 12 volts pero no me anda,que podria ser.tenia 2 cambie el componente pero no funciona,tambien lo intente con un transformador de 15 volts 2 amperes y se distorsiona, lo conecto y se escucha como 10 segundos y aparece un zumbido en las bocinas y ya despues no funciona pero sigue el zumbido, lo quiero arreglar, ayudaaa xfa,jorge gracias por tu respuesta,opinen


 
Primero, la fuente de pc alimentando al ampli, de seguro te va a meter mucho ruido, verificaste si toma demasiada temperatura el IC?

Podrias subir unas fotos de la placa en cuestion mas la fuente que usaste para probarla ( trafo de 15V)


----------



## zambranorodolfo10 (Nov 16, 2010)

bueno hace rato lo eche a andar con la fuente(12.5 volts) lo conecte y se escuchaba perfecto pero dura como 3 segundos y se pone como en mudo o nose pero no se escucha nada.ya desaparecio la distorsion. o no se si sea muy poca corriente o voltaje o a que se deba.no me quiero dar por vencido,lo tengo que araglar aunque sea lo ultimo que haga,que puedo hacer?gracias a todos de antemano  por responder


----------



## zambranorodolfo10 (Nov 17, 2010)

el mismo problema.le voy a meter 15 volts haber que pasa.alguien que ya le haya funcionado?cuantos amperes o volts le metieron


----------



## Santee (Nov 17, 2010)

Gente, les comento este amplificador COME que da gusto, entre 10amp a 12v. Andando mejor en 14,4.

Con una fuente de pc de 200watts AT. va de diez. 

Saludos, ponganle un BUEN disipador. Como en el del post

PD: Con 15v 2amp NO vas a hacer nada, el ampli se apaga por que se autoprotege, fijate conexiones, y en la alimentacion se le puede poner una bobina con un cap, para evitar ruidos.


----------



## zambranorodolfo10 (Nov 18, 2010)

bueno entonces yo creo que necesitare mas amperaje,pero si asi se calienta,con mas amperaje que no se supone que se calienta mas?? ya le coloque un disipador de aluninio 5 x 10,haber donde consigo una, y les cuento que pasa,ojala funcione,


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 18, 2010)

Tiene algo haciendo corto.. por el volumen bajo, y se autoapaga para evitar el corto. Subí una foto en buena calidad de la PCB de ambos lados para que podamos ayudarte entre todos. De todas formas, con 2 amper, 12V tendría que andar. No distorsionaría, solamente puede cortar (clipping) cuando el volumen de entrada es alto debido a la falta de corriente. La distorsion, no la vas a poder sacar, porque a máximo volumen la distorsion es de más de 10%. Es horrible. Pero bueno, por eso es un componente barato. 
Si querés mucha calidad, con ese voltaje, tenés el TDA2005 (20W) o el TDA1562 (50w) este ultimo anda muy bien.
Saludos y esperamos las fotos.


----------



## zambranorodolfo10 (Nov 20, 2010)

bueno ya solucione el problema,gracias a todos era la fuente,consume muchos amperes,un saludo,no tengo camara si no les mandaba fotos,


----------



## edubr (Dic 3, 2010)

Bom dia a todos. Sou novato aqui no fórum e no ramo da eletrônica também. Sou brasileiro.

Bom, tenho um problema e gostaria de contar com a ajuda de vocês.
Tenho um subwoofer com falante 2+2 , 60W ativo com TDA8560Q e com um TL074CN na entrada. O TDA8560Q tem 2 canais de 40W cada para 2ohm, e cada canal está ligado a uma bobina do subwoofer.

O problema: esse sistema apresenta um "soluço" enquanto tem sinal na entrada. Já troquei todos os capacitores, troquei o TL074, troquei o TDA8560 e não resolveu. Esse "soluço" só para se desligar um dos canais do TDA. Ou seja: ligar as bobinas em série em um canal. Ou somente uma bobina ligada em um canal. Indepentende da bobina e do canal.

O pode ser feito? 

Tem fotos do circuito aqui:
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/6604/sam0245n.jpg 
http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/2995/sam0246c.jpg 

E um vídeo: 





Agradeço a todos.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 3, 2010)

edubr dijo:


> Bom dia a todos. Sou novato aqui no fórum e no ramo da eletrônica também. Sou brasileiro.
> 
> Bom, tenho um problema e gostaria de contar com a ajuda de vocês.
> Tenho um subwoofer com falante 2+2 , 60W ativo com TDA8560Q e com um TL074CN na entrada. O TDA8560Q tem 2 canais de 40W cada para 2ohm, e cada canal está ligado a uma bobina do subwoofer.
> ...


 
Por lo que se ve es un circuito comercial, 

Probaste intercambiar las entradas de audio del TDA? Porque si lo cambiaste, es muy posible que la falla la este provocando el TL074


----------



## edubr (Dic 5, 2010)

Sí, hecho esta prueba. Y sustituye a la TL074 y la TDA8560Q. Y también todos los condensadores. Y no se resuelve.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 5, 2010)

edubr dijo:


> Sí, hecho esta prueba. Y sustituye a la TL074 y la TDA8560Q. Y también todos los condensadores. Y no se resuelve.


 
Injectaste señal desde otro dispositivo a la entrada del TDA8560Q, sin pasar por el TL?


----------



## edubr (Dic 6, 2010)

Sí y el problema continua. Parecía ser causada por la TL074, ya que se produjo el problema con menor intensidad. Yo desconectado el TL074 y inyecta directamente en la entrada de señal del TDA y el problema no se repite.

Podría ser el subwoofer?

Cambié el TL, ADT, todos los condensadores y nada funcionó.

Pido disculpas porque yo estoy usando traductor Google.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 6, 2010)

edubr dijo:


> Sí y el problema continua. Parecía ser causada por la TL074, ya que se produjo el problema con menor intensidad. Yo desconectado el TL074 y inyecta directamente en la entrada de señal del TDA y el problema no se repite.
> 
> Podría ser el subwoofer?
> 
> ...


 

Si al inyectar señal directamente no se produce esa falla, el problema esta en el pre (tl074).

Ahora el ruido lo hace sobre la musica?


----------



## edubr (Dic 6, 2010)

El ruido hace sobre la música (se escucha uns " tum... tum ... tum", enquanto si tiene música) ..
Cambié el TL074, es un nuevo CI, todos los condensadores también, ..... el único que falta sano las resistencias

Estoy pensando en montar otro circuito, con pre, filtro LPF, y disfrutar de la TDA8560 para alimentar el subwoofer y abandonar el actual amplificador. ¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 6, 2010)

Hola, edubr, me parece que el TDA8560 no es un buen amplificador para bajas frecuencias. Su respuesta es plana, y distorsiona mucho.
Saludos.

Con 12V es mejor un TDA 7737 en puente para subwoofer, o un TDA1562q (50W).

Suerte con eso!


----------



## Adrian994 (Dic 7, 2010)

zambranorodolfo10 dijo:


> bueno ya solucione el problema,gracias a todos era la fuente,consume muchos amperes,un saludo,no tengo camara si no les mandaba fotos,



q*UE* fuente le pusis..?? osea cuantos volts y ampers...
es q*UE* me qiero armar el ampli..es muy sencillo..desde ya gracias por responder....


----------



## silascientific (May 14, 2011)

Santee dijo:


> Gente, les comento este amplificador COME que da gusto, entre 10amp a 12v. Andando mejor en 14,4.
> 
> Con una fuente de pc de 200watts AT. va de diez.
> 
> ...



hola  amigo 
estaba pensando agregarle algo mas avansaDO el electronica 
usando nuestra imaginacion Yo estoy patentando algo nuevo pues enves de ponerle un interuptor en la pata 11 del ICtda8560 por que no asemos algo mas nuevo 
pues ya no usamos interruptor sino " usar el par darlington de transistores " de esa manera amplificamos la señal de entrada de audio y asta que sea suficiente para que pueda activar un optoacoplador(pc123)  y que este al ser activado  conducira energia  (del pin 4  al pin 3) y de esta forma activaria  un transistor y que dejaria pasar corriente 
(y si en transistor no soporta mucha carga ,facil le conectamos un rele que no nesecita mucha corriente  y este se encargara 
de funcionar como un interruptor  solo cuando aiga señal en la entrada de audio y de esa manera no nesescitamos precionar ningun interruptor solo nos bastara  encender el mp3 o  lo que seay el amplificador se encendera automaticamente ) a qui les dejo unas imagenes del par darlington

E sto lo ago en reemplaso ami antiguo sistema de encendido de mi amplificador
que se ensendia al conectar el  plug de audio que es ta en la imagen 4 si obserban bien 
donde se conecta la entrada de audio  ay 5 cables (el negro es el negativo  de audio el rojo y el naranja son los canales "R y L" y el blanco  es la entrada de energia que viene de la bateria  o de la fuente y el otro cable de color plomo es la salida de la energia que se conecta al pin 14 del
IC tda1554 "estanby"  y esto se actiba cuando conectamos el plug  de audio


----------



## gerarcapu2010 (May 20, 2011)

Disculpen mi ignorancia, pero se pueden puentear dos tda8560q para obtener una salida de 80+80?
Desde ya, Muchas gracias.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jun 4, 2011)

No hay manera, no. Internamente ya está funcionando en modo puente. Esa potencia con 12V es bastante difícil de conseguir. Lo que más se aproxima es el TDA 1562Q (55W aprox) pero es un solo canal y es complicado encontrar integrados originales. La otra que te queda es armarte una switching (tenes que saber un poco más) y ponerle el ampli que quieras.

PD: Este integrado anda "bien" a baja potencia. Tengan en cuenta que la potencia que dice (2x40W) es a 2 Ohm y con THD del 10% pudiendo llegar al 30% si se le da más volumen. En 4 Ohm hasta 20 Watt como mucho se puede escuchar, más que eso es ruido.

Saludos.


----------



## coqui (Oct 11, 2011)

te comento que tenes mal la placa uniste la masa de entrada de audio con la de alimentacion tu srgundo error fue que la masa de la entada del canal 1 la anviaste a pin 5 que es neutro de alimentacion la placa esta totalmente mal tiene un par de errores mas

si te suena distorcion es por que tenes que poner cap seramicos de 470 nf codigo 474j y no electroliticos de 0.47 reemplaza doto lo que hiciste con cable comun por cable coaxial que no interfiere aca te dejo 2 pcb echos por mi probados y funcionando el primero se te quemaba por los errores que antes te comente.
muy tarde mi respuesta pero si la ves de seguro te soluciono el problema
el pcb es una imagen de paint edita el tamaño a 4.5cm ancho x 4 de largo imprimila y listo transferila ya esta invertida y todo asi que si la copias a pulso la tenes que invertir antes de copiar a pulso


----------



## nicolasxd (Dic 22, 2011)

Buenos días Señores..
Acá tengo una gran duda..
Yo no soy un profesional en el audio, pero maso menos los conceptos básicos los tengo en claro.
Mi siguiente duda surge tras buscar el circuito impreso en intenet del integrado TDA8560q, Me tope con estas fotos..

Mi duda ahora es en la etapa de entrada de señal, solo tengo conexión para Izquierda y derecha, y tierra donde va ?

Según el datashet, la pata numero 2 del integrado, es entrada tierra de señal,
En este circuito alguien tiene idea a donde va conectada la tierra de señal ?
Porque el integrado es stereo, por lo tanto son dos canales de 40w por lo tanto tendría que ser 3 cables de entrada de señal, izquierda, derecha y negativo, (creo yo que es asi, corrijan me si me equivoco)

Espero una pronta respuesta!
Desde ya muchas Gracias!


----------



## expertogames (Feb 21, 2012)

prueba a armarlo y conecta el negativo de la entrada a tierra del amplificador, 
pd: no te vayas a confundir con los jumpers ya que dos de ellos se cruzan, no los aisles porque el tda 8560q tiene mas de dos (-)


----------



## estelban (Abr 26, 2012)

Hola, tuve un problema con el tda 8560q , es un amplificador de 40w + 40w y resulta que antes andaba muy bien lo estaba alimentando una fuente de autoestereo 12v 5 Amper sin estabilizar, la tension de salida bueno yo mejore la fuente la estabilize con un regulador y un transistor de potencia pero ahora a la salida anda muy bajito ni lo mueve al woofer.

¿ Que puede ser que este fallando?

Les mando el esquema del circuito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2012)

Medí la fuente con el amplificador andando 

Saludos !


----------



## azulgrana1912 (Jul 20, 2012)

hola a todos, me arme este amplificador http://digilander.libero.it/nick47/au404003.gif y lo alimentaba con una fuente de pc

me funcionaba de maravilla hasta que un dia al encenderlo se quemo el tda y la señal de salida de audio de mi pc, hizo un "trrr tup" en el parlante y dejo de funcionar hno: 
no se ve nada ni se olio a quemado solo dejo de funcionar

ahora me arme otro y hasta ahora funciona, solo quiero saber como protegerlo para  que no le pase lo mismo

ah y creo que no es normal que en la salida de los speakers me dee 7v o si?

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## guillermo2 (Nov 18, 2012)

:hola, yo arme el tda8560q y le puse un par de presest de 100 k en cada entrada, el tema es que cuando anda lo hace a volumen de auricular, los saco, desconecto el pin 11, lo enciendo, vuelvo a conectar el pin 11 y vuelvo a poner los presets, no anda, sin los presets, nunca andubo, por eso los volvi a poner, ya me canse de revisar todo y no se donde esta el error, y menos cuando las salidas me dan distinta impedancia.
http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/5246923/ampli-stereo-de-2-x-40-watt-casero-_Armate-uno-Hernan_.html
la fuente es de 12 v 3amp. el ci no calienta sera porque tiene disipador y cooler. porque no anda fuerte aunque sea un canal y porque deja de andar cuando reconecto los potes. gracias.  guillermo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2012)

guillermo2 dijo:


> :hola, yo arme el tda8560q y le puse un par de presest de 100 k en cada entrada, el tema es que cuando anda lo hace a volumen de auricular, los saco, desconecto el pin 11, lo enciendo, vuelvo a conectar el pin 11 y vuelvo a poner los presets, no anda, sin los presets, nunca andubo, por eso los volvi a poner, ya me canse de revisar todo y no se donde esta el error, y menos cuando las salidas me dan distinta impedancia.
> http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/5246923/ampli-stereo-de-2-x-40-watt-casero-_Armate-uno-Hernan_.html
> la fuente es de 12 v 3amp. el ci no calienta sera porque tiene disipador y cooler. porque no anda fuerte aunque sea un canal y porque deja de andar cuando reconecto los potes. gracias.  guillermo.



 Sería mucha molestia que dibujes un esquema de como estas conectando el preset.


----------



## guillermo2 (Nov 18, 2012)

gracias por la ayudad, una pata a los pines 1 y 13 respectivamente, la del medio del cursor; un extremo a masa o (-) y la otra a la entrada proveniente de un mp3. para mi el tema debe estar aqui porque primero me andaba un canal, muy bajo y el otro hacia ruido de motor, al mover los presets, andaba o no ese canal pero no el otro, volvi a sacarlos y los volvi a soldar y andaban los dos muy bajo y sin ruido, despues probe puentear las patas exteriores de los potes como vi en otro circuito y nada, volvi a desconectar la pata11 lo encendi, lo apague, y volvi a poer los potes como al preincipio y ...nimu.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2012)

El potenciómetro se conecta:
Pata 1 a GND, pata 2 del integrado
Pata 2 (Cursor) a los capacitores de 470nF
Pata 3 a entrada de señal

​
El dibujo de la derecha *no* sirve para este caso.


----------



## guillermo2 (Nov 18, 2012)

si esta tal cual, el pin 2 del ci que va con el 5 van a masa el cursor al pin 1 y 13 respectivamente y la otra a la entrada de señal. desconecte el pin 11, encendi sin conectar nada, apague, volvi a conectar el pin 11 y las salidas y en la entrada probe con oro equipo de la salida de auricular, pero ni modo, pregunto sin pote deberia funcionar, que debo desconectar para ver que pasa?...gracias.


----------



## elsashamarino (Dic 9, 2012)

buenas tardes amigo , quiero consultar sobre las causas por las que un amplificador de audio que fabriqué tiene un volumen de audio bajo , es un TDA8560q con muy pocos elementos, segui todos los pasos y tiene los componentes correctos , peeeeero el volumen es bajo , el audio no tiene ruidos raros ni nada sólo el volumen bajo y ya probe con distintas fuentes y parlantes tambien,cambie los cables de entrada y los de salida tambien, lo que quiero saber es si se puede reemplazar algunos capacitores para probar ,no logro saber el problema , muchas gracias hasta pronto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2012)

Ese amplificador da :

40 + 40 con parlantes de 2 Ohms
25 + 25 con parlantes de 4 Ohms
15 + 15 con parlantes de 8 Ohms

*TDA8560Q* - NXP.com



Ésto alimentándolo con 15 Vdc , con 12 V calculale algo menos


----------



## elsashamarino (Dic 10, 2012)

entiendo la relacion fuente /salida de audio , pero la duda es si se puede reemplazar los capacitores para poder usar este amplif con la bateria de un auto, este proyecto original tiene capacitores de 470µF y yo hice uno con capac. de 0.47µF , pregunto esto pues la bata del auto no tira 15Vdc...gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2012)

Ese amplificador fué diseñado para trabajar en equipos de audio de automovil , la batería de auto cargada puede llegar a 14,8 Vdc.

LLeva dos capacitores de entrada de 470 nF , que es lo mismo que 0,470 uF

¿ Tus parlantes son de cuantos Ohms ?


----------



## elsashamarino (Dic 10, 2012)

mil gracias por la respuesta,es lo que quiero saber, ya lo probé con los parlantes del auto y conectandolo a la bateria del mismo y el volumen sigue bajo , ya lo probe con una fuente de 12v8 y tampoco , si los capacitores son los correctos entonces me dieron un TDA fallado (no seria la primera vez), no hay mas nada que averiguar , cuesta $24 cada tda de manera que haremos la inversión , muchas gracias nuevamente y hasta pronto....


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 25, 2013)

Mira la hoja de datos del amplificador, el fabricante siempre te tira la justa.

Por ej. en el esquemático que subieron al principio, no pusieron un capacitor de acople en las entradas.


----------



## seller123 (Abr 22, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, tengo un problema q*ue* me vuelve loco, arme un amplificador con un TDA8560Q, el cual la primera ves q*ue* lo encendi, anduvo perfectamente, al dia siguiente estaba armando un caja y por error conecte al reves las entradas de corriente electrica, hice q*ue* se enfrie rapidamente y prendio todo bien pero al momento de hacer q*ue* suenen los parlantes se escucha muy bajo y con distorcion, necesito ayuda, es posible q*ue* solo se haya quemado una parte del integrado????? Uso una fuente de 12v a 3A , me andubo perfecto la primera vez y ahora no se q*ue* hacer, muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2013)

Yo cambiaría directamente el integrado y los capacitores electrolíticos 

Saludos !


----------



## franc0 (Abr 23, 2013)

hola amigos yo arme varios de estos amplificadores  y me funcionaron bien pero conectandolos a bateria de cohes con diodos de 15 Amp y no los de 6 que dice este manual veanlo y disfruten de este maravilloso circuito:aprobacion


----------



## bocagonza (Abr 23, 2013)

exacto... la bobina en serie al positivo que efecto produce ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2013)

Es un filtro para los ruidos de alternador y distribuidor-bujias


----------



## sincronizador (May 23, 2013)

hola les cuento mi problema hice este amplificador de 40 w con un tda8560q y cuando conecto la   salida de audio de mi pc a el amplificador pega un fogonazo quemando el cable  dejo los esquemas los hice tal cual esta.

espero sus respuestas saludos


----------



## jmgm (May 23, 2013)

En principio ese diagrama parece correcto,no debería de dar problemas. Exactamente que cable es el que te pego un fogonazo? Como alimentas el amplificador? sube fotos de tu circuito


----------



## sincronizador (May 23, 2013)

uso una fuente para cargar baterias de 12 volt 10 amperes el cable que hacia fogonazo es el del mini plug cuando conecto a el amplificador  osea cuando conecto la entra da 1 y 2


----------



## jmgm (May 23, 2013)

cabe la posibilidad de que tengas algún error en tu circuito?(por eso te decía lo de subir fotos).
Tienes a mano otra fuente de audio,ya sea un mp3,celular,o lo que sea?( para probar si tu amplificador funciona)


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2013)

Si lo usas con un MP3 por ejemplo , anda todo bien ?


----------



## sincronizador (May 23, 2013)

si dos metros funciona perfecto pero a la hora de usarlo en la pc hace el fogonazo

ahora subo imagenes


----------



## jmgm (May 23, 2013)

Otra cosilla,si conectas unos audífonos al pc hay sonido?

A ver si vas a tener averiada la salida de audio del pc


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2013)

Entonces es un problema de fuentes .

Tenés una fuente de PC para probar ?


----------



## sincronizador (May 23, 2013)

jmgm dijo:


> Otra cosilla,si conectas unos audífonos al pc hay sonido?
> 
> A ver si vas a tener averiada la salida de audio del pc




si andan perfectamente por suerte no se quemo


----------



## jmgm (May 23, 2013)

si la salida de audio del pc va bien y el ampli con un mp3 va bien,o es un problema de fuentes como dice dosmetros o el cable que se quemo estaba defectuoso,ya no se me ocurre nada mas.


----------



## sincronizador (May 23, 2013)

le saque el tda8560q porque se quemo por no agregarle disipador se puede usar una fuente de pc sin modificar?  se podra modificar los potenciometros y solo dejar uno solo para subir el volumen a los dos parlantes  el problema que debo tener es en la coneccion de entrada?


----------



## sincronizador (May 24, 2013)

bueno voy a hacer de cero la pcb  por la anterior estaba echa asi nomas dejo la pcb nueva echa en pcb wizard revise todo esta bien lo unico que tengo duda es en la conexion de las entradas que conectan a los potenciometro.


----------



## jmgm (May 24, 2013)

La verdad que desconozco los voltios y amperios que entrega una fuente de pc .Si te da al menos 12v y 5A por ejemplo,pues te puede valer.

Para controlar el volumen con un solo potenciómetro puedes hacerlo colocando un potenciómetro doble,te paso un esquema para que veas mas o menos de lo que hablo(ojo,no he puesto condensadores y resistencias para simplificarlo).
Supongo que el Jack que usas es estéreo(2 bandas en la clavija macho),no?
Ah,no te olvides de colocarle un buen disipador.

Espero haberme explicado bien,si no es asi dimelo.

Saludos y suerte



Aquí seria el esquema completo


----------



## sincronizador (May 24, 2013)

te agradesco un monton por la ayuda jmgm y tambien a dos metros por su aportes. Bueno ya pude comprender como conectar el jack estereo macho me parece que ese era el unico error mejor lo hare con los 2 potenciometros ya que hice la pcb te djo el esquema de como deberia ir el jack si esta mal asmelo saber


----------



## jmgm (May 24, 2013)

amigo,por la foto parece ser que la conexión es correcta,pero no lo puedo asegurar ya que no logro distinguirla bien del todo.
de todas formas subo otra imagen en la cual veras donde se conectan los cables a un Jack macho estéreo,ya tu compara el tuyo con el de la imagen y si son iguales,adelante!


----------



## sincronizador (May 28, 2013)

la potencia funciona perfectamente unicamente habia cometido el error de puntear la salida parlante izquierdo y derecho del jack estereo  pero ahora la salida de cada uno es individual y funciona pero ahora surgio un nuevo inconveniente cuando dejo el volumen alto y queda pausada la musica se escuchan ruidos sera la fuente que uso no estara filtrada como fuente uso una fuente de 500w atx de pc con un ic wt7520 da 12.03vcc en vacio con el amplificador al maximo cae en 11.56  vcc.


----------



## cpiccolo (Feb 28, 2014)

Aca un aporte , el archivo .pcb Wizard


----------



## guillermo2 (Mar 3, 2014)

yo no copie ningun pcb, es mas me parece mucho laburo y no se como peuda quedarme, y ademas si quiero hacerle una modificacion tal vez me quede sin pistas, asi que opte por hacerlo con una plaqueta universal, de esas que venden llena de agujeritos, con pistas rectas, y fui cortando las pistas en base a las conexiones. no se preocupen, lo mas dificil son los falsos contactos por malas soldaduras, limpiar bien con algun producto cada vez que van a soldar, suerte.





estelban dijo:


> hola tuve un porblema con el tda 8560q esun amplificador de 40w + 40w resulta q aantes andaba muy bien lo estaba alimentando una fuente de autoestereo 12v 5 amper sin estabizar la tension de salida bueno yo mejore la fuente la estabilize con un regulador y untransistor de potencia pero ahora a la salida anda muy bajito ni lo mueve al woofer q puede ser q este fallando le mando el esquema del circuito



yo queme uno por no saber la posicion de las patas, no tienen que tocaese y es complicado, pero el ci deberia soportar hasta 16 v al mensos por un ratito, hay que ver en cuanto supero el voltaje y si lo probastes con el disipador adecuado. yo lo probaba con el disipador y un pequeño cooler y asi quedo rebueno y no volvio a tener problemas, ya que al igual que los transistores de potencia, por mas que tenga la tension justa necesita refrigeracion. saludos


----------



## bryger (Abr 5, 2014)

cpiccolo dijo:


> aca un aporte intente subir el archibo.pcb del wizard pero me dice que es invalido


 
*A*migo*,* muy buen pcb*,* una pregunta yo veo que este tiene solo un potenciometro y los que salen e*n* las web usan dos * ¿*tu los uniste*s* para que se usara un solo potenciometro*?*

*É*ste es el transistor *:* tda8560q

*A*migo*,* descargue el pbc que colocaste pero no se el nombre de los componentes por que no esta*,* necesito me ayudes con el nombre de los transistores*,* el nombre por favo*r*


----------



## guillermo2 (Abr 6, 2014)

guillermo2 dijo:


> yo no copie ningun pcb, es mas me parece mucho laburo y no se como peuda quedarme, y ademas si quiero hacerle una modificacion tal vez me quede sin pistas, asi que opte por hacerlo con una plaqueta universal, de esas que venden llena de agujeritos, con pistas rectas, y fui cortando las pistas en base a las conexiones. no se preocupen, lo mas dificil son los falsos contactos por malas soldaduras, limpiar bien con algun producto cada vez que van a soldar, suerte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tenes que medir la tension de salida con un tester, esta debe ser de 12 volt, salvo que uses una fuente de 4 diodos o de onda completa que eso te da un poco mas, algo de 14 volt, sin conectar nada. revisa bien las soldaduras, hace un seguimiento son el tester de todo lo que conectastes, si los capacitores estan con la polaridad invertida o los didos, hace el esquema en un papel y revisa paso a paso, si antes andaba, ahora tambien debe hacerlo, sino volve a donde empezastes y compraba que si funciona, luego volve a realizar los cambios. la electronica es muy (mala palabra) y a veces una soldadura que parecia estar bien te complico el dia. esto es a prueba y error, ojo, desolda con cuidado y trata de no quemar la pista ya que el exeso de calor hace que se rompa facilmente. saludos


----------



## guillermo2 (Abr 7, 2014)

hola, copia cualquiera que veas en la red, lo unico importante es usar un disipador para evitar que no se queme porque estos levantan mucha temperatura igual que los de la pc. compra cualquiera que no sea mucho mas grande que el c.i. amplif. yo ademas le adose un cooler chico y no tube problemas, saludos


----------



## guillermo2 (Abr 8, 2014)

hola bryger, lo que vistes es un ampli con transistores de potencia, es una opcion con cosas que ya casi no se usan. los circuitos integrados tienen dentro muchos de esos que vos vistes y otras cosas mas, esto evita conexiones, tener que saber polarizar un transistor, saber de que tipo es, y lleva mas componentes ta que en el ci estan adentro y solo con pocos elementos podes armar un equipo y ocupando menos lugar. ojo, todo lo que maneja potencia conlleva a un incremento de temperatura, ya sea en los transistores de potencia como en los ci amplificadores. te digo, tirate a la pileta y proba de hacerlo con el ci, igual los componentes no son muy caros si llegas a quemar algo, eso le pasa a cualquiera, suerte.


----------



## guillermo2 (Abr 9, 2014)

Para todos aquellos que tienen poca o ninguna idea de como hacer un ampli con un ci, ejemplo, buscar en google tda8560q, si eso no les basta y quieren los esquemas pongan ver imagenes y ahi aparecen una infinidad de circuitos, fotos y esquemas de amplis, ademas del que acabo de citar. Tengan en cuenta que parte de aprender es buscar la solucion y las conclusiones por uno mismo, yo no puedo decidir por ustedes la forma, el circuito los elementos que mas les conviene, esa es parte de su eleccion, despues de haberlo armado empiezan recien las dudas, pero por lo pronto el que quiere agua, que se moje los pies, a mi nada me lo dieron servido, y estube cuatro meses hasta lograr que mi equipo ande medianamente, y con otros circuitos he gritado de alegria despues de 3 meses que no lo podia hacer andar. No es para deseperarse, es para ocuparse de algo muy lindo y nesecita dedicacion. Con gusto vuelvan a preguntar lo que quieran, un abrazo.


----------



## brygelacho (Abr 21, 2014)

Se me quemo el tda*, *o*-*sea nunca me funciono*, * ya compre otro me llega mañana*, * voy a probarlo soldando directamente las pláticas a cables y si funciona hago mi propio PCB por q*ue* me canse de usar los que encontré aquí y ninguno me funciono*.*

*V*oy a hacerlo así como en esta imagen pero con puro cable a ver si funciona*, * espero me digan si a alguien le funciono antes de que se me queme otra vez*, * por favor y disculpen mi ignorancia estoy aprendiendo*, * es mi primera vez


----------



## guillermo2 (Abr 21, 2014)

brygelacho, tene en cuenta que la numeracion de las patas es correlativa, buscate el pdf del tda donde te indica cual es cual, ademas para hacer las conexxiones vas a tener que abrirle un poco las pata ya que la unica forma de conexion es por entre medio de ellas. Evita forzarlas, usa pinzas adecuadas, podes llegar a romperlas si no tenes cuidado. el ampli funciona, no es de la mejor calidad, el mio tiene un poco mas de volumen de un canal, supongo que por eso les pusieron los preset, para regular las salidas iguales. vas a tener que perforar con cuidado, primero hacete un plano de conexiones, lueg revicalo,despues trata de marcar la posicios del integrado para no equivocarte en las patas, pasa que cuando mas manosees las soldaduras, mas facil tener problemas, ponele un disipador, no le des tension sin ponerselo, yo le agregue un cooler prqueño, cualquier duda pregunta. Suerte.


----------



## brygelacho (Abr 22, 2014)

guillermo2 dijo:


> brygelacho, tene en cuenta que la numeracion de las patas es correlativa, buscate el pdf del tda donde te indica cual es cual, ademas para hacer las conexxiones vas a tener que abrirle un poco las pata ya que la unica forma de conexion es por entre medio de ellas. Evita forzarlas, usa pinzas adecuadas, podes llegar a romperlas si no tenes cuidado. el ampli funciona, no es de la mejor calidad, el mio tiene un poco mas de volumen de un canal, supongo que por eso les pusieron los preset, para regular las salidas iguales. vas a tener que perforar con cuidado, primero hacete un plano de conexiones, lueg revicalo,despues trata de marcar la posicios del integrado para no equivocarte en las patas, pasa que cuando mas manosees las soldaduras, mas facil tener problemas, ponele un disipador, no le des tension sin ponerselo, yo le agregue un cooler prqueño, cualquier duda pregunta. Suerte.



aqui, el pcb espero lo revisen y me digan que les parece, si esta mal, o bien gracias


----------



## guillermo2 (Abr 22, 2014)

No se puede abrir, los archivos para windows, no existe un programa que abra un archivo.pcb, es mas no exixte un programa que abra esto. La extension de un archivo indica con que programa se lo pued leer, y no podemos inventar una extension, ej. .aca, porque para eso tenemos que crear un programa que lea este lenguaje xx. Si es una imagen, mandala con la extencion que tiene, yo la voy a poder abrir, lo que si podes hacer es renombrarla o llamarla como quieras pero hasta el punto, de ahi hacia la derecha depende del programa con el que fue escrito.





brygelacho dijo:


> aqui, el pcb espero lo revisen y me digan que les parece, si esta mal, o bien gracias



respondi pero creo que el foro lo desvio porque entro en otro tema de computacion donde te cuento que no se puede leer porque le cambiastes la extencion, dejalo con la que tiene y volvelo a mandar.


----------



## brygelacho (Abr 22, 2014)

guillermo2 dijo:


> No se puede abrir, los archivos para windows, no existe un programa que abra un archivo.pcb, es mas no exixte un programa que abra esto. La extension de un archivo indica con que programa se lo pued leer, y no podemos inventar una extension, ej. .aca, porque para eso tenemos que crear un programa que lea este lenguaje xx. Si es una imagen, mandala con la extencion que tiene, yo la voy a poder abrir, lo que si podes hacer es renombrarla o llamarla como quieras pero hasta el punto, de ahi hacia la derecha depende del programa con el que fue escrito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si se puede abrir claro es un pcb echo en pc wizard que es un programa para hacer PCB y muchas cosas mas pero ya lo mando en jpg





			
				brygelacho dijo:
			
		

> Si se puede abrir claro es un pcb echo en pc wizard que es un programa para hacer PCB y muchas cosas mas pero ya lo mando en jpg



Aquí las fotos adjuntas en Un rar ya lo probé pero no suena nada que sera y disculpen las molestias pero llevo 4 horas en esto y nada que me suena estoy q lloro sera por q le puse condensadores cerámicos en vez de poliéster o electrolíticos??


----------



## guillermo2 (Abr 24, 2014)

brygelacho dijo:


> Si se puede abrir claro es un pcb echo en pc wizard que es un programa para hacer PCB y muchas cosas mas pero ya lo mando en jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



medi la tension a la salida del electrolitico, y despues del diodo, fijate si el diodo no esta al reves, como tiene polaridad inversa solo conduce en un sentido. Proba sin los presets. Los capacitores de polyester son un poco mejores, pero yo tube que cambiar dos porque me daban distinta tension de salida, igual use ceramicos, que tambien pueden fallar, pero no al punto de que el equipo no funcione. Tene paciencia, no te pongas nervioso y dedicale tiempo, yo estube mas de un mes para poder hacerlo andar, y cuando le acople el pre, me llevo 3 mese mas. Los problemas en general se deben a malas soldaduras, usa algun producto para limpiar cada cosa que soldas, usa un tester para ver si el circuito tine continuidad, n en los capacitores porque estos se cargan con la pila del tester y la segunda medicion te da otra cosa, para descargarlos tenes que unir las dos patas ( sin tension o quemas todo), y despues volves a medir. Yo he llorado, he puteado, me senti un inutil cuando no podia hacerlo andar, pero yo se que vos podes, y nadie puede dudar de uno mismo salvo que abandone en el camino. Suerte y volve a escribir despues para contarme.


----------



## jhonc350 (Jul 1, 2014)

Buenas para todos para que este amplificador de su maxima potencia debemos tener presente varias cosas que encontramos en el manual del fabricante del integrado, lo primero es que los parlantes a conectar debn ser de 2 ohmios para obtener la potencia que indican a medida que aumentamos la resistencia del parlante la potencia disminuye es decir si con 2 ohmios tenemos 40W rms en condiciones ideales con un parlante de 4 tendremos menos de 20 W y con un parlante de 8 ohmios escasamente llegariamos a 9W RMS. Lo segundo que debemos tener presente es el voltaje de operacion del integrado ya que en el datasheet nos toca revisar la grafica de potencia de salida vs el voltaje de alimentacion la grafica la adjunto a este correo si observamos a mayor voltaje mayor potencia sin sobrepasar el valor maximo permitido para el integrado que es de 18V, la grafica nos muestra hasta 16V que es un margen seguro para el integrado, si observamos a 16V con una resistencia de 2 ohmios podemos obtener 38W RMS que es bastante potencia, pero para el mismo parlante a 12Voltios 20W RMS con distorcion de 0.5% para ambos casos, notece como se reduce casi la mitad de potencia con solo 4 Voltios de diferencia. Ahora si cambiamos el parlante por uno de mas resistencia se seguira reduciendo la potencia adjunto envio comparacion de parlante de 2 ohmios y uno de 4 ohmios segun el manual del fabricante a un voltaje de 14.4V.
Espero haber sido lo suficientemente claro y que cuando estemos en el diseño siempre verifiquemos el datasheet para poder obtener las maximas potencias en nuestros circuitos.


----------



## Roberto Eduardo Rodriguez (Dic 10, 2016)

Buenas tardes, tengo un problema ya varios TDA 8560 se me han quemado al tocarse las salidas
quisiera saber si hay alguna forma para que si se toquen la salidas no se queme?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2016)

¿ Y por que motivo se tocan las salidas ?, ¡ Evita que lo hagan !


----------



## Roberto Eduardo Rodriguez (Dic 10, 2016)

se tocan solo por descuido y le puse un pre con un 4558 y suena muy bien y hay gente que me a pedido que les haga uno entonces quiero prevenir el descuido de las personas como me paso a mi


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2016)

El TDA8560 es un amplificador de 2 canales con salida en puente cualquier pata que toque donde no debe significa destrucción instantánea.
Se podría proteger con capacitores electrolíticos de paso, pero no será totalmente seguro.
Un impreso prolijo y con las salidas bien definidas es la mejor protección.


----------



## Roberto Eduardo Rodriguez (Dic 10, 2016)

haa si e tenido mucha experiencia con el 8560 y se que se queman muy facil creo e quemado mas de 10 jaja, pero bueno gracias de todos modos, como los quiera vere como me trabaja con capacitores en las salidas ¿no podria poner un diodio en cada salida o no serviria de nada?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2016)

Roberto Eduardo Rodriguez dijo:


> haa si e tenido mucha experiencia con el 8560 y se que se queman muy facil creo e quemado mas de 10 jaja, pero bueno gracias de todos modos, como los quiera vere como me trabaja con capacitores en las salidas ¿no podria poner un diodio en cada salida o no serviria de nada?



Mediante un diodo no consigues *nada*, salvo arruinar la señal de salida y eventualmente quemar el integrado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 11, 2016)

Hola, si utilizas borneras tipo prensa a la salida al altavoz, si los cables están en buen estado, etc. No veo el porqué puedan "tocarse" los cables entre sí,  el último recurso sería instalar un fusible a la salida del mismo.


----------



## luiszamo (Jul 24, 2022)

cpiccolo dijo:


> Aca un aporte , el archivo .pcb Wizard


Buenas amigo*.
¿ M*e podr*í*as pasar el pcb de ampli*ficador TDA*8560*Q* y el esquem*á*tico para hacerlo con el m*é*todo de planchado *?,* mil gracias*.*


----------

